

Fuck. You. Money. - zackmorris
http://zackarymorris.tumblr.com/post/10246623452/fuck-you-money

======
lstrope
My thoughts and feeling echo yours nearly in parallel. If you ever decide to
make the programmers community a reality, please ping me.

I have had a vision for quite some time of such a community, one that was self
sufficient and still focused on technology and the bleeding edge. Working on
disruptive technology would be the only way to do it right :)

~~~
zackmorris
Ya I think so too. I feel like I'm just getting started, and trying really
hard not to fall back into old patterns of passive cynicism. Here are a couple
of posts under my old username along these lines that didn't get much
attention:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1988313>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2841993>

I'm watching all of these and am trying to put together some kind of site like
idevgames.com only with the idea of several developers working together to
make a hit and if they do, dividing the funds more fairly (like maybe the main
dev gets half and split the rest evenly among everyone else). It would have
really forward-thinking concepts, like encouraging people to work remotely if
it's better for them and using non-mainstream tools and languages if it gets
the job done.

------
mikecane
Too bad that's at a Tumblr and I can't comment there. I'd point him to posts
I've done in that vein over the years. He is not alone. And I'm well before
generations were given alphabetical designations.

~~~
zackmorris
OK I just updated it to have disqus comments, would you mind trying it now? I
was a little hesitant to have comments because my blog's going to get pretty
inflammatory, but maybe newer comment systems can handle that.

